# Blazing Colors Farm



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Blazing Colors Farm posted on FB tonight that their mare is on Marestare and milk tested ready to go tonight....so if anyone wants to watch her, here is the link. http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=blazingcoloursfarm

The mare is White Gold! Also, if you like their page on FB, you can see the 3 other foals born this year...all are very very cute!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

that poor mare...she looks so uncomfortable...


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

The foal looks to be smashed up her right side. Poor thing!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The spider in front of the camera looks like a foal moving lol.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I know I keep wanting to go in there with a broom and sweep it down!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Wish they had it available for iPhone... 

I would have to kick my daughter off the computer to watch... Then again, she loves horses as much as I do so I might convince her to watch it with me


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Sunny you need to nerd out like me. I have two monitors - Marestare is often on one of them


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> The spider in front of the camera looks like a foal moving lol.


OMG!!!!

Is that what it was.......:lol::lol:


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Earlier when I was watching she was standing in the back corner for the longest just shifting weight...now she seems restless..moving about more..but she was nibbling on hay so who knows....lol


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Sunny you need to nerd out like me. I have two monitors - Marestare is often on one of them


 
LOL...sound like me...we have 4 computers...and when we use to be big breeders we had the whole camera setup and one screen always stayed on it...LOL...now we just keep them in a paddock close to the house and do foal checks...


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

I think it is time to wrap her tail.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

anyone else having the static in the video feed or is it just mine?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I just got on the computer and I have static too


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I do as well, it is quite irritating, lol.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I keep trying to watch her flanks for movement and contractions if they are strong enough....but with the static its hard to really tell... :-(


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

I can't wach this...

Those droppings of poo are driving me nutz....


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Me too. I wonder if they are experiencing bad weather?

The baby looks to be confusing and trying to come out the right side of her stomach. LoL.

She also looks terrible condition wise... :-(


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

If the mare has been exhibiting signs of foaling, I wouldn't bother her just to pick up some poop. I would let her be. The poop will still be there after foaling. Disturbing her could just put foaling off.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I think condition wise she is just really really pregnant...

Coming from experience...by the end...I looked like crap but I delivered with clean shaven legs...my one vanity during pregnancy...

I think she'll be much better once she foals...plus she's a Thoroughbred and is tall and lean.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> If the mare has been exhibiting signs of foaling, I wouldn't bother her just to pick up some poop. I would let her be. The poop will still be there after foaling. Disturbing her could just put foaling off.


That is what happened to the mare I had been stalking for the last month on marestare. She was due March 28 and was holding out forever. Then she had finally gotten wax one evening and was pacing around and generally upset. Both times the people jumped in to clean up her fresh deposits, she stopped and was wanting out of the ten by ten prison that she was in almost all the time for more than a month. They finally left her alone, she continued to be actively irritated all night with small breaks to rest. She finally had a healthy little colt the following morning (yesterday) at around 8:30am their time.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Static seems to be gone. She keeps acting as if she's about to go down but then just rubs her head and paces a bit...interesting...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

So looks so boney from this angle. LoL. It's not flattering for the poor girl. She seems uncomfortable.

That made me laugh about the shaved legs. What an accomplishment for a pregnant woman! HaHaHa.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I think it's just the angle and the poor light. If you look at her, she is well fleshed.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

HAHA...I know...even with my huge belly, I always managed to shave! Now that I'm not pregnant...I shave only when I get itchy because I now have a baby to care for and about 5 minutes to myself to shower!

She does look a bit boney in her hips but that could maybe be because she's loosened quite a bit back there? We'll have to see what she looks like a few days after she foals. I'm sure she'll fill out quite nicely.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

That's why after a few foals we started allowing our mares to foal in the paddocks...They seemed to be more comfortable and we could be close by and keep and eye on them without really disturbing them....here back a few years ago we had 2 mares foal within 30 min. of each other it was a crazy night I must say.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh...for the record, the owners stated on FB that her milk tested at a 225....I'm assuming that it's a really good number since I don't own any horses currently...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

WyndellaRose said:


> HAHA...I know...even with my huge belly, I always managed to shave! Now that I'm not pregnant...I shave only when I get itchy because I now have a baby to care for and about 5 minutes to myself to shower!
> 
> She does look a bit boney in her hips but that could maybe be because she's loosened quite a bit back there? We'll have to see what she looks like a few days after she foals. I'm sure she'll fill out quite nicely.


I'm sure her bonyness is due to the bad angle of the camera, her being a TB and so close to foaling. Her backend is probably as loose as a goose. :lol:

She's one of the mares on their broodmare page and they are all fit and healthy in those photos. :wink:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Wyndella - my last pregnancy I had to get my hubby to trim the undercarriage. I couldn't see it, and there was no way I was going into the delivery room looking like I had trapped a small furry creature in the fold under my preggy belly ****.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Wyndella - my last pregnancy I had to get my hubby to trim the undercarriage. I couldn't see it, and there was no way I was going into the delivery room looking like I had trapped a small furry creature in the fold under my preggy belly ****.


****! :rofl: What a husband! You better keep him, hahaha.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> If the mare has been exhibiting signs of foaling, I wouldn't bother her just to pick up some poop. I would let her be. The poop will still be there after foaling. Disturbing her could just put foaling off.


My old gals where so use to me....and I could me in and out in a hurry.

The had their foals in straw...and lots of it.

It was January and February in Michigan.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I guess I was just really lucky to have more baby hidden in my long torso so I could do everything myself. Even amazed my midwife at one appointment when I was putting my shoes back on after a check when I was full term. Guess she didn't see many that had no struggle at all to get the shoe tied up so close to the body. Flexibility and hidden giant sized babies. With the first one, even my BO was surprised when I showed up with a baby when i went to play with my mares because he didn't think I was that far along (week overdue and an almost 10 pound boy). I am also apart of the shaving legs group before going to the hospital, but also for exams in the last month too. Oh, and I always had my hubby or a friend along to take care of baby so I could play with my mares. 

I want so bad to jump in the stall, braid her beautiful tail and wrap it up to protect it from the inevitable


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am all belly when I am PG. Here is me 32 weeks with twins. 










No way could I reach my underside, let alone tidy the garden


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

You look gorgeous! Now how was your labor(s) for each pregnancy? 

I've only had one child so far and on my due date I was about 2 centimeters and they pushed me to that...then told me I'd probably be a week or so overdue...

Went into labor that night but the contractions were only every couple of hours and so slight I barely noticed them. The next day I kept active, did yard work, laundry, washed our dog, etc. and still they were every few hours. Then all of a sudden they were about 2 minutes apart and actually painful. Called the doc and went in to get checked to see how far along I was and her first words after checking were to my hubby..."Go get the car!" I said why, what's going on...she's like..."You're almost 8 cm....you need the hospital..." After only 2 hours and 44 minutes at the hospital, my son was born! And I say 44 minutes because we arrived at 4pm and he was born at 6:44pm...

Easiest labor ever. I had hardly any drugs and no epidural. Oddly enough pregnancy screwed up my back and I am having to get random treatments for it...one of which is an epidural pain block...so I don't need one during labor but get one 10 months later...


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

This was Christmas with my then 2 year old son in my lap. I delivered a 10 pound 9 ounce little girl on Valentine's day, induction at 39 weeks








And then in the hospital, in labor with my last one, who weighed 9 pounds 15 ounces at only 38 weeks








I have had baby size ultrasounds that went over my ribs trying to get a baby measurement. I carry high and in :lol:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

My first was an 11 hour labour, with an epi for a lot of that. My second was twins - they had the epi in before they induced me. I was in labour for 4 and a half hours with them.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

You look gorgeous too! 

I'm pretty sure the mare is in labor. She tried to go down a few minutes ago...tail flagging, pacing, weird squatting positions constantly...and she's down!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

wonder if she is one of those that lay out when they push?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I was coming to post the same thing! Do we call them and let them know?


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing..she is down..and seemed to be having some pushing before she went down


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

i wish she wasnt away from the camera


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I would just to be on the safe side. My phone's in the other room so someone else...do it!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

She's totally pushing now...full out on her side!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

ok has someone called?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

can't, I run my internet through my phone and it doesn't do both at once


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't know the code and stuff to dial from here lol


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I see bag!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I see feet!!!! I think...


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

ive tried both numbers and go to vm so hopefully they know


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

905 386 0815
585 955 3272

Those are the numbers at the top of the mare stare screen


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

they are there


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

There's a person that just walked by, so they know.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yay people!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

And a baby is born!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Baby!!!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

awwwwwwwwwwww! I cant wait for mine!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Dark with a large star! Mamma is a cremello and the sire is a dark bay I believe.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yay foal!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

That was fast. She went down right after midnight because I was about to go to bed and gave it "one last check..."

So happy I finally got to see a birth!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

she went fast..i noticed it looked like water breaking...less then 5 min. later she is pacing and pushing and then going down......


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Legs! Sooooo much leg!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I just curious...Why did she wait awhile before taking the placenta off the foal? Would it be wrong to do it right away?


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Awww...Mamma kisses....I'm going to watch for a bit and head to bed. Glad I could provide this awesome experience for this evening!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks wyn..it was awesome....we dont pull it off for a bit too..we try to let them push it off....also until mom stands we dont ever pull the hind feet all the way out either...but we also usually dont help pull.....


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you WyndellaRose for sharing this with us 

Now to stop ignoring my hubby and have some pie and ice cream


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm glad she had gotten up and turned around when she really started pushing


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Me too lol.

I think they left the placenta on that long to let it be as natural as possible. They did break it just off the head straight away. Part of the bonding process is smell, and touching the foal a huge amount, well I wouldn't do it.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

If they post if it was a colt or filly, let us know please 

Hung around just in case... lol


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I think the website said they were expecting it to be a colt...


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Website doesn't specify but this is her 5th foal...she's had 2 fillies first and then 2 colts so who knows besides those in with her right now? I'll check the website first thing when I get up and try to be the first one to confirm.

I feel like it's a filly but I have a 50% chance of being wrong!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Facebook comment says it's a colt  One of the people just held up a sign, but I couldn't read it :-(


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

They just tried to flash a sign to the camera but the lights and glare blocked it out.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

A guy just held up a sign, I'm guessing to tell the sex. But I couldn't read it due to the bad lighting and glares. :-( 

But I see FB saying it's a colt!

What a nice, calm mare. She's taking everything in stride...


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

earlier when i had went to the marestare site and pulled up the due date calendar it said colt for this barn.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome. He's adorable. They think a dark buckskin!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I was wondering if he could be a smokey black or maybe a sooty buckskin...weve never stepped in that much...finally got him up!!! yay!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He's so stinking cute. With the sire/dam color combination, I'm suspecting buckskin as well. He's fairly large too. And wobbly...awwww...


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyway...as he learns to walk, I am heading for bed. Glad I entertained you all for the evening!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

goodnight wyndella


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

trying to balances on his stilts to find milk! cute cute!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Going on a hour and he hasnt nursed yet uuugh. Looks to me like mare is getting upset some why dont they give her some hay???


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

why are they not giving the mare hay??? maybe then she will stand still.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> why are they not giving the mare hay??? maybe then she will stand still.


 its 1:25 is the foal finally nursing I cant see lol


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Okay now that I posted like umteen times Im going to bed crying I sure do miss breeding and babies uuuugh. Good Night all!!

TRR


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

im watching another mare who seems to be contracting....


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It was a filly after all, not a colt!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

how did you find that out?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Blazing Colours Farm | Facebook

They confirmed it on their FB page


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

She's so cute!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

she is a cutie..but I like the buckskin fill and the buckskin marked filly


----------

